# Hello - me after 5 months :)



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Please be honest but in a nice way!

Im not looking to get into "competition" shape or anything, just to get harder and more toned. I've been working out 3 to 4 times a week doing a mix of aerobic work and swimming, with some weights as well.

If anyone wants to chat you can find my addy below


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Take it from me hun you look great


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

thats very nice of you!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good  .


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

ooh la la...... yes please:tongue1:


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Well Dan that's quite a compliment  should I be flattered?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you have a set workout you stick to Mel? What are you doing diet wise? Do you have aplan or are you just cutting back and being "sensible"?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some wise words there from the wise man


----------



## sniper300c (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmm, i cant see any photos?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like mel has taken it off


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

First the pics go, now the email addy..:behindsofa:


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

melanie,,,, i cant find ur pics ggrrrr bet ur a stunner


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Why don't you put some pics up mina


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Pic for pic!..lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha something like that brockyboy lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Where's your right hand in that avatar Jord???! Looks a bit bloody suspect to me!!! Ha.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dorsey said:


> Where's your right hand in that avatar Jord???! Looks a bit bloody suspect to me!!! Ha.


must be an on going thing as im doing the same in my avi


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao just checking everythings there. Its know as the scrotum hold.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you have someone under the counter on that shot mate.


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Why don't you put some pics up mina


I have a few up...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye mate a midget! Lol


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

No pic :axe:


----------

